# driving a horse for manure maintenance?



## Shay (Oct 14, 2008)

o.k. is this a crazy idea? 

Once a week I go through my pastures and pick up manure. I am using my tractor and with gas prices now, I had a thought of using my horse to pull a cart for collecting manure to the compost pile. I have no idea about driving, although I have begun reading about it. It may be a bit much for the use I have planned. what do you think? 

I have a 14 yo QH - been there done that type. I think he could handle it. Also, what kind-of time and money would I have to invest? 

Thanks so much - new to the forum - glad I found you all!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

it depends a lot on what you want. you can pick up a cheap used cart for next to nothing, a nylon harness is fairly cheap...the biggest variable is your horse. while some will take to the long lining well, some don't like the shafts around them or the breaching to touch them...you'd just have to feel it out without putting you or your horse in a position to get hurt


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think it's a crazy idea at all. My dad uses his driving horse to help him bring wood to the house in the winter for their furnace. Now, training your horse to drive with no experience presents a challenge. If you have books on the subject, that's a good start. Like Kickshaw said, start with long lining and somebody posted a picture on another thread of homemade shafts for training. I'll see if I can find it.

Okay, this thread has a photo of the shafts (and my dad with his horse  ) with some great info on getting started:
http://www.horseforum.com/driving/hi-im-new-driving-13479/


----------



## Shay (Oct 14, 2008)

So my idea is to buy a nylon harness (budget friendly). Work with my horse without cart until he is comfortable, then make a cart for collecting manure. Any ideas on that? All I find are carts for riders. Could I adapt a utility cart? Should I watch out for weight? As you see, I have A LOT more to learn! 

Oh yeah, I also have read about blinders, would that be necessary for my use? 


Thanks again!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

many driving horses wear blinders so they can't see what's behind them... 

I would actually suggest you find a site that caters to draft horses and using them for plowing fields and such...they haul equipment similar to what you are talking about - and could probably offer more help than I can


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Shay said:


> So my idea is to buy a nylon harness (budget friendly). Work with my horse without cart until he is comfortable, then make a cart for collecting manure. Any ideas on that? All I find are carts for riders. Could I adapt a utility cart? Should I watch out for weight? As you see, I have A LOT more to learn!
> 
> Oh yeah, I also have read about blinders, would that be necessary for my use?


Cart? Ya, I suppose you could, but seems like excess to me. Once you and the horse get used to the long-lines, hook up anything with some drag on it to pull around -- a roll of rubber matting works great. Then you could try sitting on it even. A cart is not going to be easy to handle in the paddock if there are any holes and rocks and it way too high to shovel manure into. Oh, and if there are any slopes, you're gonna need a brake.

I personally don't like blinders. Don't see any use for them except with a nervous horse (and then why would you drive?) or if you are driving in a very busy environment.


----------



## manure removal services (Feb 17, 2009)

*I am the solution to manure problems.*

Hello everyone, im new to this forum also have a new service that can help solve most horse owners main problem complained about which is how can i get rid of all this manure, as most of you horse owners know owning a horse is alot of fun but also takes some work as well, but say i was to help out with most of that work such as pcik up mounds of manure and get rid of it for you for a very affordable price... sound good? i think so, while your out spending time with horses i can be stopping by weekly, daily, monthly to just come clean up all manure piles and clean the corals for you all in one price, and if needed i can even level the land. but im looking for local people who need these services so if you are interested at all or confused about something PLEASE email me at. [email protected] i will respond ASAP thank you all hope to hear from you soon. anyone on long island, please contact!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

If you're mechanically inclined, I think a regular old wheelbarrow would work. If you could replace the handles with shafts, or even just a single tree, you'd have yourself a poop-holder.


----------

